# Ecoxotic Stunner LED Strip



## soedmond (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone know where I can buy the Ecoxotic Stunner LED Strip in Toronto? Thanks for helping. Have a nice day.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

*IceCap T5LED Available*

We have IceCap T5LED Lunar Lites Stripes in 2' and 4' in stock.

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=lunar+lites

Cash discounts available on remaining inventory.


----------

